# repashy soilent green- updates?



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I know there were several folks testing out the repashy gel foods for their tadpoles, and just wondered what the overall response was after all this time? Are people still using it? liking it? Do you like it more than the meat pie or cummunity formulas?

I just ordereda small batch to test, and since I am raising some leuc tads communally as an experiment I thought it might make feeding super easy!


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

I was hoping to get this thread up and going... Is this appropriate for all thumbnail species? I know some supplement with cyclopeeze, what other rotations are people using for thumbnail tads and are you seeing differences using soilent green vs. full life spectrum or tad bites?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've been using Repashy Soilent Green for several months now. I was using a combo of tad bites, fish flake, and spirulina algae. I have noticed a huge difference in feeding response (see video link below) heavily favoring the Soilent Green. I thought it may help to have a slightly higher fat content so I began using Spawn and Grow every 3rd feeding. The tads (all Ranitomeya sp.) didn't seem to appreciate it as much as the Soilent Green. I now make my gel with a 2:1 ration of Soilent Green and Spawn and Grow. I see the same feeding response, and my tads get a slightly higher fat content. I must admit that I have no scientific evidence that this is an actual improvement. I merely wanted to raise the caloric value under the assumption that it would correlate to larger metamorphs. I have not been doing this long enough to have an opinion one way or the other. I do agree that Soilent Green is the best tad food I have tried although, I'm judging only by tadpole preference of food item.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJnPUoNVXCY


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Im still using it in combo with cyclop-eez gel. Love it.


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the responses, I'm definitely going to be trying it out now. I use repashy products for everything else, why not tad food? 

Aspidites - it was actually your video that really inspired me to look into this product more, I just wasn't sure how similar the natural diets of the fantastica group were to other thumbnails but it sounds like it'll work just fine especially in a rotation.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Im still using it in combo with cyclop-eez gel. Love it.


Initially, I was mixing cyclop-eez dry (I ordered the freeze dried by mistake) with Soilent Green but wasn't able to get enough mixed in and still keep the gel properties of the Repashy. When I was ready to order the Cyclop-eez gel, I found Spawn and Grow. Knowing my level of satisfaction with the several other Repashy product I use, I decided to give it a try. I have only really begun doing research on this subject, and hope to have a better idea in the near future. I have subscribed to this thread and will post updates as they come.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

the cyclop-eez gel I have been using is now discontinued, so Ill be looking for alternatives

I still have 40+ packets left, so thats probably good enough to raise this seasons crop of tadpoles


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

frogparty said:


> the cyclop-eez gel I have been using is now discontinued, so Ill be looking for alternatives
> 
> I still have 40+ packets left, so thats probably good enough to raise this seasons crop of tadpoles


I take it you're not using the instant ocean product then?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

That's a bummer. I'm going to reach out to Allen about the crude analysis of the Spawn and Grow. It doesn't account for a large percentage of the product, and I'm curious what it may be. I know extrathyroidal Iodine has a well documented benefit in Amphibian metamorphasis, and the Omega 3 fatty acid content in Cyclop-eez is very attractive but, Spawn and Grow also uses Squid Meal, Krill Meal, and Fish Meal. These must also include Iodine and Omega 3 acids.

Edit: I just found, on the Repashy site, that Spawn and Grow has Schizochytrium Algae as a source of DHA. So, at least one of the Omega 3's seems covered

Edit 2: I'm still a little hung up on the Crustacean part of cyclop-eez. Can tadpoles digest Chitin and Calcium?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I like the xanthins and carotenoids in the cyclop-eez too. Allen is turning out such high quality products though... Im thinking about just substituting the " redrum" instead to get my color boost


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Fish :: Food & Treats :: Repashy Gel Foods :: Repashy RedRum Carotenoid Gel Supplement


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

froggorf said:


> Thanks for the responses, I'm definitely going to be trying it out now. I use repashy products for everything else, why not tad food?
> 
> Aspidites - it was actually your video that really inspired me to look into this product more, I just wasn't sure how similar the natural diets of the fantastica group were to other thumbnails but it sounds like it'll work just fine especially in a rotation.


I use the same food for all of my Ranitomeya tadpoles. I keep imitator, amazonica, and sirensis, too.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

so i mixed 3 parts boiling water and one part soilent green. mixed really well. how long does it take to solidify? what consistency should it be?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

whitethumb said:


> so i mixed 3 parts boiling water and one part soilent green. mixed really well. how long does it take to solidify? what consistency should it be?


It Gels pretty quick, depending on how fast it cools. I usually stick it in the fridge until it's become a cold gel. I then cut it into appropriate sized pieces with a butter knife, then freeze.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

whitethumb said:


> so i mixed 3 parts boiling water and one part soilent green. mixed really well. how long does it take to solidify? what consistency should it be?


I did the same thing..... but even after 30 or so minutes it had not solidified ( like bug burger). It was still not solid. I stuck it in the freezer for 20 or so min and it hardened right up....

I would like to know how people cut it up into cubes and feed it to tads. I was basically scooping small pieces into the tad containers.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

redfrogger said:


> I did the same thing..... but even after 30 or so minutes it had not solidified ( like bug burger). It was still not solid. I stuck it in the freezer for 20 or so min and it hardened right up....
> 
> I would like to know how people cut it up into cubes and feed it to tads. I was basically scooping small pieces into the tad containers.


I use small ice cube trays to mold it into 1/2" squares. Once cooled, and before freezing, it cuts rather easily with a butter knife.

EDIT: I use the same method for bug burger, but don't cut it any smaller pieces


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

mine was still gooy. i even put it in the fridge to see if that would help but it didn't. i used 1 1/2 tsp of boiling water and 1/2 tsp of soilent green.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

whitethumb said:


> mine was still gooy. i even put it in the fridge to see if that would help but it didn't. i used 1 1/2 tsp of boiling water and 1/2 tsp of soilent green.


You may not have gotten enough of the material that causes it to gel. It happened to me before. Shake the can/bag very well and use a larger portion. I use 1 tablespoons Repashy to 3 tablespoons boiling water. It keeps well in the freezer. Don't forget to use RO/DI or aged tap water. I'm not sure how chlorine and chloramines respond to boiling. They may remain and contaminate the food.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I had this happen if I didnt shake the bag well enough. I pour into petri dishes and let set in the fridge. If I shake the bag, I never have issues


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

ahhhh. i ordered the small 3oz jar to try it. it was filled to the rim. thank you


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

I got one of the free samples from microcosm, and so far my tads seem to love it. I fed it to some newly hatched tads and they seem to be growing much quicker.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Guys could you update this thread now in light of the results you have had over the summer. How do folks feel about the spawn and grow mixed in with soilent green? Jason, did you actually try the redrum solent green mix,have you changed anything?

We use a lot of Allen's products,I'm really thrilled with results,I'm looking towards trialing some with our tads. To that end we have soilent green,meatpie, spawn and grow and supergreen here.,no redrum unfortunately. How would you mix these,what ratios,might you utilize.

We already feed a pretty varied diet,two types of tetra prochips,cycops-EEZE,NLS phib formula pellets and have just added new era riftlake green to this.We also feed a lot of live wild food,such as mosi larvea/midge larvea/bloodworm,when it's available. 

Tad size at morphout is good I think and mortality seems low,by and large(if I was pressed to put a figure down I think we loose around 5-10% at the most). Both are difficult to qualify,when one hasn't seen lots of other folks tads of the same morph,or knows what others actually loose. 

So I'm happy with what we are doing and our results thus far,but as usual I am curious if I can do better for them,so repashy products seem like a great place to look. I don't have much in the water at this time,but want to get a few eggs set shortly,so now seems like a great time to bump this.

Many thanks in advance

best

Stu


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

anyone please?

Many thanks

Stu


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I, too, would appreciate some updates!


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Dan I'm just starting a trial,late because of the manic nature for us,over the last few months. But you'll be able to see where we are heading with my problem species in time. First feed was yesterday no doubt tads like the food,we have a mix of soilent green 4tbsps,1 meat pie,1 spawn and grow,plus some cycloops eeze(freeze dried) as an added extra as the base first mix. This will rear erm more than one methinks,so almost all is already frozen. 

best

Stu


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm quite happy with the results I've had using Soilent Green/Spawn and Grow and some freeze dried cyclopeeze


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

aspidites73 said:


> I'm quite happy with the results I've had using Soilent Green/Spawn and Grow and some freeze dried cyclopeeze


You are rearing mainly Ranitomeya aren't you,can you give me an idea of what percentage you are rearing please from tads hatched?

Thanks for the reply,I'm very grateful

many thanks

Stu


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm not certain an exact percentage but it is very high. I lose very few tads that aren't associated with young parents, and the ones I do lose tend to be < 7 days old. Ranitomeya is the only genus I work with that I raise the tads myself. I also work with Oophaga but as we know, they rear themselves. 



stu&shaz said:


> You are rearing mainly Ranitomeya aren't you,can you give me an idea of what percentage you are rearing please from tads hatched?
> 
> Thanks for the reply,I'm very grateful
> 
> ...


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks again,that's good enough,for me. An off topic question, "an association with young frogs",at what age does that association desist?

thanks again 

Stu


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I was speaking more towards young pairs than young frogs although I don't believe those qualities to be mutually exclusive. I attribute any < 1 week old tadpole deaths as coming from parents who aren't yet ready to reproduce successfully. Unless, of course, the pair has already produced viable offspring. At which time I would look at my egg/tadpole rearing husbandry instead of my adult reproductive husbandry. Obviously this is not a written rule. It is, however, what has worked for me. You may or may not see similar results in your practice. Since my '99 car accident and subsequent head trauma, my personal results have gradually deminished as reliable science. Beside that fact, there are so many different ways people see success.



stu&shaz said:


> Thanks again,that's good enough,for me. An off topic question, "an association with young frogs",at what age does that association desist?
> 
> thanks again
> 
> Stu


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

aspidites73 said:


> I was speaking more towards young pairs than young frogs although I don't believe those qualities to be mutually exclusive. I attribute any < 1 week old tadpole deaths as coming from parents who aren't yet ready to reproduce successfully. Unless, of course, the pair has already produced viable offspring. At which time I would look at my egg/tadpole rearing husbandry instead of my adult reproductive husbandry. Obviously this is not a written rule. It is, however, what has worked for me. You may or may not see similar results in your practice. Since my '99 car accident and subsequent head trauma, my personal results have gradually deminished as reliable science. Beside that fact, there are so many different ways people see success.


 My apology I should have stated young parents as you did, my reply would have been much clearer. Essentially what i was asking is how old would you consider a "young" ranitomeya pair of an age to breed viable offspring. For sure different species might mature at different times and one could there fore only postulate a ball park figure. Just basic curiosity really. I'm sorry about your accident,your written word is very eloquent!!

You have an interesting way of looking at tad mortality,I have never thought of attributing various age deaths in this way.

Ahh a measure of success,well my summersi could be measured either way at the moment,if only by myself. It's such a joy to finally have eggs with embryos and fertility and to finally have froglets. But by the same token this level of mortality is saddening,I'm elated one minute crushed the next,I'm not sure how to rate the experience other than it makes me want to be better!!

many thanks

Stu


----------

